# Transrectal ultrasound....



## trinalankford (Jun 26, 2013)

The prior coder for this office left me these notes with these codes for this procedure:

Rectal exam was done, and prostate was unchanged from prior exam.  Using the Toshiba unit and a 6.0 Hz probe, the prostate was scanned in transverse and longitudinal planes. Hard copies were taken of the apex, mid gland, base, and seminal vesicles. Elliptical volume was estimated at xxxx cc, also appearance consistent with a median lobe.

Her codes were:
76872 - Transrectal echo
76942 - Echo for needle placement
76775 - Echo retroperitoneal

I'm having a hard time with these codes. I don't see that a bx was even taken. Because this is a procedure combo we do several times per week, I need to make sure this is correct. Thanks.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jul 2, 2013)

In this description, the only CPT code I see is 76872.


----------

